# Elgin 16S "Father Time"



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I recently acquired this lovely RR grade watch from a friend in the US. The movement is the exquisite damaskeened "Father Time", and the chromed case has been beautifully machine turned. 21 jewels, adjusted for 5 positions - 1917 workmanship.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

lovely watch, one to be proud of.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A beautiful piece. :yes: Shame they didn't put a display back on it! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice, Will...and Elgin's micrometer adjuster on the balance too! :drool:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The micrometer adjustment on the balance is excellent - it's also a feature of the 1915 "Lady Elgin" (size 0s) I bought for my wife some months ago. I forgot to say the the procelain dial has some minor chips on the edge - but thank the Lord for the bezel, which covers it all up!

Not bad for $225...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a lovely piece, the micrometer adjustment is such a nice feature :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JoT said:


> That's a lovely piece, the micrometer adjustment is such a nice feature :yes:


It certainly is, John and there were several different types...this is the same as the above on my Masonic Elgin...










Hamilton used a different method to achieve the same thing...










...and Waltham had their star wheel micro adjuster.










All these adjusters meant that tiny, accurate movements could be made to the balance lever, and once made, would hold the lever in the set position, so it couldn't move.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

My Ball would wish to welcome your Father Time railroad watch to our fair forum. Ball, say hello.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Some lovely watches there - thanks for posting. I've been away for some days and it's nice to come back and dribble (well, not literally) over those beautiful movements.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, you wanted a movement picture? Sure, here you go:










The movement of my Ball pocketwatch.

If the balance looks a bit blurry, it's because the watch was running when I took this photograph.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Superb!! If you look closely at the original first picture of the large centre wheel you will see it is gold in colour, that is due to being gold!! the outer rim anyway, but usually solid gold, this is to reduce the rolling friction between this wheel and the next allowing more power transferred to the escapement and smooth power delivery!!! some of these watches have all the wheels made of gold, it's a lovely watch!!!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Superb! When I reach my 70th birthday - not that far away - my Very Special Request will be for a Ball Hamilton...


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my 1919 Elgin Father Time in correct period Keystone Silveroid Case.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The movement.


----------

